# Florida Caverns State Park



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey All!



I am heading over to the FL Caverns State Park in Marianna this weekend and would like to try some fresh water fishing. Has anyone done any fishing at the park? I don't have any fresh water gear so what would everyone recommend to try my luck this weekend? Would the main fresh water target be the black bass?



Thanks

Anthony


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I couldn't tell you about freshwater fishing but I know that the boat ramp is closed. You can put in kayaks and canoes though. 

My only advice would be a rattle trap with 3 foot of 10 lb floro. Good luck!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishing in the park is going to be hard right now. The Chipola River is really low now and being the head waters are just north of the park, the water is very slow and just low as hell. The Blue Hole is also very dried up at the park right now. Your best bet, this time of year is wading or floating the Chipola, with ultralight spinning rig, throwing a gold ought hilldabrant inline spinner with a fly attached and a spit shot 15 inches up. Right now I would fish for Bluegill, shellcracker, and shoel bass. Also maybe throw a #5 black and silver Rapla Shad with a small bill, the Coosa and Shoelie Bass will rip it up. If you go about 2 miles south of the Cavern on Hwy 73, the road the Caverns is on, there is boat ramp called Yancy's Bridge, I am sure you will pass over it. I would wade, about knee deep, up the limestone shoals and hit every snap or deep hole. Also have some river shoes if you want to spare your feet. Just my .02. Give a shout if you should need any help, Since I was Born and raised in Marianna and on the Chipola also I got a camp on the river that I am at every weekend. Jeremy


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

went in august and everything was low. THe blue hole was dried up and I was really disappointed. I would plan on renting a canoe if you wanted to fish hte river. Or, go over to blue springs and rent a boat.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the tips. I may try to bring the kayak if the water is too low to fish from the edges.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

deffenetly take the kayaks. with the river low there's no current. I love going through those rivers and creeks like the Chipola there. They are simply beautiful. The boat launch there in the park is a great place to launch your kayak. And again, don't forget Blue Springs. That would be a nice kayak trip to.

What do you camp in?


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Tent camp. I have an 8 man and a 2 man setup.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

just wondering, this year we upgraded from a tent to a 30' TT. Was thinking about away to get a canoe along with us. Just wondering about your setup.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, Jeremy...how long you been gone? My family is in Marianna and I went to HS in Malone, was back last weekend to see my brother.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that part of Spring Creek?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (11/14/2007)*Hey, Jeremy...how long you been gone? My family is in Marianna and I went to HS in Malone, was back last weekend to see my brother.


I have been out of Marinna for 10 years now, yet I find myself there everyweeknd hunting, fishing or just at the camp. Cant wait till I can move back that way, sure is awesome.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (11/15/2007)*Is that part of Spring Creek?


Hey Curtis, What are you wondering about the Creek?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jeremy.

I have waded the creek that drains from Merrits Mill Pond, and a the guy that I fished it with called it Spring Creek. Is that where yall are talking about?

We caught HUGE Shellcrackers there. HUGE.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Spring creek flows from the Mill Pond south into the Chipola river, south of town. The Cavern State Park is on the Upper head waters of the Chipola River which are total diff than that south of Marianna. The Creek is awesome for wading. During the fall and spring run, gigging Mullet and Red Horse Suckers are about as much fun you could have. Curtis, seriously, if you want you should come stay at my camp on the Chipola, the winter time small mouth fishing is just awesome, not to mention the hunting on my property. The boat is at our camp as we speek as I have a boat ramp there as well.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that could be a deal. PM sent.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Are the Shellcracker as BIG there as they are in Spring Creek? I not streching it when I say HUGE, we caught fish well over 2lbs, and several of them.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

My camp is on a pretty unaccessable part of the river, a long way south of where Spring Creek runs in. We always fish that part of the river, no triffic, a few weeks ago we tore the shell cracker up, big ones, on sand flats fishing wiggler down on em. Also had a really good fall so far catching Coosa, and Shoelie Bass.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds like a load of fun.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

well guys I'm heading over to Marianna after lunch today for the weekend. I hope i can catch some sort of fresh water species. I don't really care what it is just want something to bit.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

also what is a gold ought hilldabrant inline spinner? im not familiar with this item.


----------

